# Help!



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

*
Can someone help me out. I've searched all over the website and FAQ on the uber site. Why is my rating on the actual app different then when I login online? Which is more accurate? How can I see how many 5* ratings I've gotten?*


----------



## Ubernomics (Nov 11, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> *Can someone help me out. I've searched all over the website and FAQ on the uber site. Why is my rating on the actual app different then when I login online? Which is more accurate? How can I see how many 5* ratings I've gotten?*


Dont worry about rating just be nice to pax and drive car into the ground. Uber goal achieved,..


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

In the driver app under ratings. No idea why the dashboard is different online compared to the app, it's always been that way.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Beur said:


> In the driver app under ratings. No idea why the dashboard is different online compared to the app, it's always been that way.


I don't see anything for ratings. Just the 5 star but nothing with a breakdown.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> I don't see anything for ratings. Just the 5 star but nothing with a breakdown.


You won't see a breakdown, just total rides, how many rated you, and how many 5 star ratings your received. Don't worry out all my rides only 77% have bothered to rate me. Of those that rated me 97% gave me 5 stars.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Beur said:


> You won't see a breakdown, just total rides, how many rated you, and how many 5 star ratings your received. Don't worry out all my rides only 77% have bothered to rate me. Of those that rated me 97% gave me 5 stars.


Hmm. I'm still new, could be that why I don't have that information available? I can't see how many 5 star ratings I've had or percent anything.. Literally just the 5 star rating in the corner.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Hmm. I'm still new, could be that why I don't have that information available? I can't see how many 5 star ratings I've had or percent anything.. Literally just the 5 star rating in the corner.


 Well the percent you have to figure out yourself. Are you on iOS or android?


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

On the app, I believe you are seeing your published rating, which is for your last 500 rated rides (or all rated rides if you have less than 500). On the web, you can choose to look at the past: 1 day, 7 days, 30 days or 365 days...I think...


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Beur said:


> Well the percent you have to figure out yourself. Are you on iOS or android?


IOS. thank you for helping me figure this out.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

baadbobby said:


> On the app, I believe you are seeing your published rating, which is for your last 500 rated rides (or all rated rides if you have less than 500). On the web, you can choose to look at the past: 1 day, 7 days, 30 days or 365 days...I think...


That only applies to your earnings. You'll see "last week's rating" and then your overall rating, which for me is 2/10ths higher than what the app shows.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> IOS. thank you for helping me figure this out.


Along the bottom you should see, home, earnings, ratings, and account in that order. Click ratings, you should see a big number in the top middle, that's your current rating, which as I said above, mine is 2/10ths lower than on the partner dashboard on the web.

Below that you'll see liftetime trips, rated trips, and 5 stars. Each of those should have a number above them.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Beur said:


> Along the bottom you should see, home, earnings, ratings, and account in that order. Click ratings, you should see a big number in the top middle, that's your current rating, which as I said above, mine is 2/10ths lower than on the partner dashboard on the web.
> 
> Below that you'll see liftetime trips, rated trips, and 5 stars. Each of those should have a number above them.


I don't have that option at all. I have profile, trip history, earnings, rewards, waybill. No option for ratings. Is it possible it's because I'm too new?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> I don't have that option at all. I have profile, trip history, earnings, rewards, waybill. No option for ratings. Is it possible it's because I'm too new?


Are you on the drivers app? What iPhone do you have?

This is what my driver's app looks like.








Click to enlarge


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Beur said:


> Are you on the drivers app? What iPhone do you have?
> 
> This is what my driver's app looks like.
> 
> ...


Mine looks nothing like that. Maybe I have the new version .


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

Beur said:


> Are you on the drivers app? What iPhone do you have?
> 
> This is what my driver's app looks like.
> 
> ...


I have the 6s plus.


----------



## baadbobby (Jul 15, 2015)

Beur said:


> That only applies to your earnings. You'll see "last week's rating" and then your overall rating, which for me is 2/10ths higher than what the app shows.


Right you are! I never paid that much attention to it, I just see it go up or down a tiny bit every couple of weeks.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

On my IOS devise I can not see the breakdown either. I use an android phone as well that has the info as pictured above.


----------



## helenakillsit (Mar 13, 2016)

JaxUbermom said:


> On my IOS devise I can not see the breakdown either. I use an android phone as well that has the info as pictured above.


Damn! I don't have a droid device . Okay thank you!


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

You will get a weekly update via email. But that one is designed to spur you to greatness against others around you. Lol


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> I have the 6s plus.


Hmm I wonder if the partner app is different in your market, I have the same device.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

helenakillsit said:


> Mine looks nothing like that. Maybe I have the new version .


That looks like our old partner app. See the 3 lines on top at the left, you should be able to find it there


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

One thing I have to note is I do not run IOS 9. Maybe it's different and more like android for that?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

JaxUbermom said:


> One thing I have to note is I do not run IOS 9. Maybe it's different and more like android for that?


Don't know what android looks like, I'm running latest iOS 9.3trillion or something close


----------

